# Anyone on Myspace???****note: only give names not links!!****



## lttlmc3

If you are, come be my friend!  I would love to have DIS friends!  But only give myspace names not links!!!!

PS--Be sure to only give myspace names not actual links.  They are not allowed!!


----------



## eeyoreforever

it said invalid friend id.


----------



## lttlmc3

Ack!  It's just 
Try that one instead!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Oo... Ooh pick me!!! I am!!! Mz tea 2 b... I would love some as well!!!


----------



## lttlmc3

Leleluvsdis said:


> Oo... Ooh pick me!!! I am!!! Mz tea 2 b... I would love some as well!!!



Yay!  I approved you!!


----------



## eeyoreforever

lttlmc3 said:


> Ack!  It's just Try that one instead!



mmkay.
that one worked.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

YAY!!! I'm so excited to have a dis friend!!!


----------



## katdocnorf

I am at work and they have a block on myspace, but I will do it when I get home.  Or send me a friend request so that I do not forget and I will approve you.



same as id on the DIS.....


----------



## Suzimom

Yes, I'm a lame -oh...

I figure if there's anywhere I can fess up and still be liked, it's here...

I have NEVER visited My Space....ok you can all get off the floor now and quit laughing at me...I'm not even THAT old (just turned 39 yesterday -- wahoo!!   ).  Anyway, I should start learning this stuff since my son is 10.  

How do I access you?  What do I do?  Will I be booted off because I'm an old fogey now?  (I didn't used to be, you know...it just sort of happened REALLY fast!!!!!!!).  

susan


----------



## ANTSS2001

lttlmc3 said:


> Ack!  It's just [
> 
> Try that one instead!



Hey 



katdocnorf said:


> I am at work and they have a block on myspace, but I will do it when I get home.  Or send me a friend request so that I do not forget and I will approve you.
> 
> 
> same as id on the DIS.....



same here no myspace at work.. but thank god I can DIS


----------



## katdocnorf

Suzimom said:


> Yes, I'm a lame -oh...
> 
> I figure if there's anywhere I can fess up and still be liked, it's here...
> 
> I have NEVER visited My Space....ok you can all get off the floor now and quit laughing at me...I'm not even THAT old (just turned 39 yesterday -- wahoo!!   ).  Anyway, I should start learning this stuff since my son is 10.
> 
> How do I access you?  What do I do?  Will I be booted off because I'm an old fogey now?  (I didn't used to be, you know...it just sort of happened REALLY fast!!!!!!!).
> 
> susan



Just go to ] and sign up for an account.  Everything else is pretty much walked thru for you.  If you want to do anything extavagant thats where you will need the talent.  But with that you can learn as you go.  Just stay with the basics for now.


----------



## katdocnorf

ANTSS2001 said:


> same here no myspace at work.. but thank god I can DIS




Yeah since I work midnight shift I DIS all night.  I just keep it up on my taskbar and then in between work  I DIS.


----------



## Suzimom

kat-

Thanks for the help-- I have subscribed, (I think) to myspace...!!!  I hope I'm not making some weird alarm go off because I'm violating some age-restriction!!!!!  I guess I've always thought of myspace as being a teenage/early 20's place...is this a misconseption?

Thanks again, Kat...

Susan


----------



## ANTSS2001

katdocnorf said:


> Yeah since I work midnight shift I DIS all night.  I just keep it up on my taskbar and then in between work  I DIS.



what do you do? nurse?


----------



## BigGreen73

I am on MySpace. I am under James from Saco, Me. 


Feel free to send friend requests. I will start sending as well.


----------



## BigGreen73

lttlmc3 said:


> Ack!  It's just
> Try that one instead!



I just sent a friend request.


----------



## BigGreen73

katdocnorf said:


> I am at work and they have a block on myspace, but I will do it when I get home.  Or send me a friend request so that I do not forget and I will approve you.
> 
> 
> 
> same as id on the DIS.....



I just sent a friend request to you as well.


----------



## TIGGER1981

Hey! I'm on myspace too!  
*****
PM me to get my name
feel free to add me!


----------



## BigGreen73

TIGGER1981 said:


> Hey! I'm on myspace too!
> feel free to add me!


----------



## daveswife

Sent a request.


----------



## ANTSS2001

TIGGER1981 said:


> Hey! I'm on myspace too!
> feel free to add me!



I just sent you a request..


----------



## maktrk96

Love myspace too. Mine is ] hope to talk with you all soon.


----------



## TIGGER1981

maktrk96 said:


> Love myspace too. Mine is url] hope to talk with you all soon.



its says invalid name


----------



## R.S.Winters

link removed


----------



## disneydreamer1970

I sent you a request....James, I also sent one to you too...I live in Biddeford!!



I would love to hear from all of my DIS friends!!  

Trish


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneydreamer1970 said:


> I sent you a request....James, I also sent one to you too...I live in Biddeford!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to hear from all of my DIS friends!!
> 
> Trish


----------



## goaliewife

I just sent you an add friend request also.


----------



## BigGreen73

disneydreamer1970 said:


> I sent you a request....James, I also sent one to you too...I live in Biddeford!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to hear from all of my DIS friends!!
> 
> Trish



We're neighbors.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Adding mine as well


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I'm adding all of you... Mz Tea 2 b

I'm SOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

katdocnorf... happy birthday to your little one!!

oh I also have facebook if anyone is there also... Leanne David is my name


----------



## Samantha/NC

what fun!!!!  I have taken a break from the dis-but seeing as how we are headed back in November I am back on baby!!!!


----------



## Epcot82Guy

Feel free to add me, too, everyone.


----------



## katdocnorf

ANTSS2001 said:


> what do you do? nurse?



I work at the City Police Impound Lot....


----------



## katdocnorf

Leleluvsdis said:


> katdocnorf... happy birthday to your little one!!
> 
> oh I also have facebook if anyone is there also... Leanne David is my name



THANKS...  Her Birthday was on the 23rd and she is the last of 6.. 

Everybody is free to add me as a friend.  Somebody should have done this sooner.  So that we can not only DIS but we can MySpace..   

I frequently post pics of trips and I am sure everyone else does also.  Now we can look at everyones pics and keep the addiction going further.   

Keep adding


----------



## Think_Tink_Think

lttlmc3 said:


> Ack!  It's just]
> 
> Try that one instead!



I just sent you a friend request.


----------



## TinkAsh2001

Feel free to add me! I love comments!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

TinkAsh2001 said:


> Feel free to add me! I love comments!
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Just sent you a Friend request!!!


----------



## TinkAsh2001

YAY! Im excited! LOL. Are you having a disney wedding?!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I wish... We are putting money toward building a house instead, and it's easy to have one here at home. We will be disneymooning and cruising though.


----------



## Princess April

Hello, Although I am new here I have been reading this site for several months now getting tricks and tid bits of information for our upcoming trip ti WDW..... I too have a myspace page and i would love to chat with anyone from here (I feel like I know you all already(lol) )
Thanks....
Sorry, post count too low to post links, I have friend requested most all of you.....


----------



## Think_Tink_Think

Here's how to get to my myspace page. myspace.com/spoiledbrat63


----------



## ANTSS2001

daveswife said:


> Sent a request.



hey where abouts in Pa....



sorry multiquote is not working for me right now


----------



## ANTSS2001

Epcot82Guy said:


> Feel free to add me, too, everyone.
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## ANTSS2001

katdocnorf said:


> I work at the City Police Impound Lot....



and they are open all day and all nite??? I thought impound lots closes at 5PM


----------



## mdhkitten

Hey guys! I've sent a friend request to all of you with Myspace pages who posted your link, but Leleluvsdis, I cannot for the life of me get your name to work. I'm not sure if it's just late and I'm mistyping it or what, but if you will, please send me a friend request! My link is myspace.com/mdhkitten .......that goes for anyone else as well! The more DISer's, the better!


----------



## katdocnorf

ANTSS2001 said:


> and they are open all day and all nite??? I thought impound lots closes at 5PM



24/7 365 days

Cars get impounded during all hours.  Police related stuff (Drug, DUI, etc) and I am required to be here to inventory cars in and dispatch trucks to scenes.  Amongst many other duties.....


----------



## Renee1061

Can't access MySpace here at work, but I will add you all when I get home.  In the meantime, if anyone wants to add me, mine is [[/url]

Most of my current friends are fellow fans and family of the fabulous Phil Stacey (of American Idol 6), but I would love some DIS friends, too!!


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

I believe mine is in my siggy down below :oints down:::


----------



## Flametamr

I sent you an ADD request. My name on myspace is the same as here.


----------



## BigGreen73

I have accepted some friend requests, and just sent a bunch more. Keep em' coming!!


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

Everyone add me url]


----------



## KimAshton

Feel free to add me:


----------



## GypsySue

I sent some add requests, please add me (I need some myspace friends!):


----------



## lttlmc3

katdocnorf said:


> 24/7 365 days
> 
> Cars get impounded during all hours.  Police related stuff (Drug, DUI, etc) and I am required to be here to inventory cars in and dispatch trucks to scenes.  Amongst many other duties.....




Hey there Kat!  I'm a 911/police dispatcher so I'm up nights too!  Yay to the up-all-nights!


----------



## luckywife

Here's mine. Feel free to add me


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

Thanks everyone for all the adds!  I just accepted: Donna, Michelle, Bahtalla, James, and Mz Tea to be.  Anyone one else that wants to be added let me know or send a request to my myspace @


----------



## ms_mckenna

I just sent a bunch out think I am up to date now. My name is the same over there and the pic of me and DH in my siggy is the same pic.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

So since I have been adding everyone else, I just realized I didn't have my name on here, so here ya go... Mz Tea to Be or [[/url] look forward to see all of ya'll


----------



## christinadei

Here is mine, come be my friend!


----------



## katdocnorf

lttlmc3 said:


> Hey there Kat!  I'm a 911/police dispatcher so I'm up nights too!  Yay to the up-all-nights!



I work in conjunction with Police Dispatch.  Hello fellow Midnighter and Dispatcher...  

Not working tonight, but I try to stay on the same schedule...  Some nights I do and some nights I crash early...


----------



## GoofyBaby

Hey everyone!

Just found this thread. . .I love the idea of DISers MySpacing!   I am at 

[[/URL] or just look in my siggie.  My profile is set to private, but if you just send me an 'add' request, I'll approve you.  

I sent 'add' requests to everyone who has posted their MySpace pages so far - my myspace name is Princess Goofy!

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## BigGreen73

GoofyBaby said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just found this thread. . .I love the idea of DISers MySpacing!   I am at
> 
> or just look in my siggie.  My profile is set to private, but if you just send me an 'add' request, I'll approve you.
> 
> I sent 'add' requests to everyone who has posted their MySpace pages so far - my myspace name is Princess Goofy!
> 
> Have a great weekend all!



Thanks for the add request. Just approved you.


----------



## smileyk8

what a lovely idea. However i'm a facebooker! I can honestly say i haven't even been on myspace. Have fun making friends


----------



## greeneyedchic75

I am on myspace too. I think it would be great to have fellow dissers on my myspace page  Heres my myspace link 

my page is private so send me a message along with your friend request to let me know your from disboard. Oh and PS the past few days its been slow to load my page so u may have to wait a sec for it to pull up


----------



## Jennifer815

...


----------



## katdocnorf

hey for some reason this stopped rolling and my friends list stopped growing..  Lets keep this up on page 1... 

 bumping...


----------



## becky_AK

I'm on myspace & am on there just about as often as I am the DIS 

Feel free to add me, my profile is set to private but just let me know your from the DIS & I'll approve the add.


----------



## magicmouse2

link removed


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

I'll join the club....

[


----------



## ddstratton

I'll jump in too.   I'm ddstratton at myspace  (link removed at mod's request)


----------



## BigGreen73

I just sent a bunch more add requests.


----------



## medicgirl911

I am on myspace!!!  

[/url]

I love myspace!!!


----------



## BigGreen73

medicgirl911 said:


> I am on myspace!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love myspace!!!



Cool, just sent an add request.


----------



## stacyandboys

Yay!  I love myspace!  Send friend requests!! I love new friends!


----------



## Mommy2cody

I could use more friends!! I only talk to my husband and my cousin!!
[]


----------



## BigGreen73

Mommy2cody said:


> I could use more friends!! I only talk to my husband and my cousin!!



Just sent you a friend request.


----------



## KimAshton

I forget who I added and who I requested to be friends with. LOL.


----------



## KatyTheFairyPrincess

Ooo Add me!


----------



## KimAshton

KatyTheFairyPrincess said:


> Ooo Add me!




Love your layout.


----------



## KatyTheFairyPrincess

Thanks  

Love yours too!

I'm really desperate for a good Belle one, the only ones I've seen have been a bit rubbish, if anyone knows of a good one please let me know


----------



## daandcb

...


----------



## katdocnorf

KatyTheFairyPrincess said:


> Ooo Add me!



Just added you.


----------



## the_princess

Sorry, no myspace... But I'm on Facebook: 
Feel free to add me!!!


----------



## Mulan82

ok.. i have one too...

jeez. my DBF is going to have a go at me for this one.. my DIS ( which i never let him see.. ) is invading my myspace!


----------



## disneyfanforlife

Here is Mine
ww.myspace.com/amylynne82
Feel free to add me Everyone
Just send me a message that you are from this board. I will send you all a friend request. My display name is  *o* Disney Princess Amy. I have a pic of my self as the display pic.


----------



## stitchgal

feel free to add me!


----------



## disneyfanforlife

Many requests sent out. On my page if you don't mind looking though a lot of friends I have alot of disney friends. They love making friends. Also there is a few disney sites myspace pages.

Again feel free to add me


----------



## Creekermom

I am "Creekermom" on Myspace... and Facebook 

I sent you a request!


----------



## Star54

I am 54 and am a very big Disney and Star Trek fan...you are never too old for my space....sorry link has been removed


----------



## disneyfanforlife

if we need your email or last name please send a request to us


----------



## jennifer03878

I'm on it.. I can always use more friends.. I don't have very many..

mine is:  myspace.com/jennifer03878

it's always good to find more disers out there who are as crazy about WDW as I am...


----------



## disneyfanforlife

I tried to get yours. It said i need your email or last name. send a request. i will add you.


----------



## KimAshton

Feel free to PM for my myspace address.


----------



## mdhkitten

I believe that I've sent a request to everyone on the board that hadn't already requested to be my friend.   I didn't send everyone an email, so if you see a redhead, it's me!!


----------



## mdhkitten

I just wanted to apologize profusely for any of you that are my Myspace friends. Apparently my account was hacked into overnight, and this morning I woke up with a spam comment from myself, plus it seems that all of my friends received them too. I have changed my password so hopefully this won't happen again. Thanks!!


----------



## lttlmc3

mdhkitten said:


> I just wanted to apologize profusely for any of you that are my Myspace friends. Apparently my account was hacked into overnight, and this morning I woke up with a spam comment from myself, plus it seems that all of my friends received them too. I have changed my password so hopefully this won't happen again. Thanks!!



I see that's been happening to a lot of people lately. What's that about?!  I've changed my password to keep it from happening to me too.  Wonder if that's enough.


----------



## mdhkitten

lttlmc3 said:


> I see that's been happening to a lot of people lately. What's that about?!  I've changed my password to keep it from happening to me too.  Wonder if that's enough.



It's funny, because I found out how I was hacked after it was too late. It actually came from a DISer buddy (not their fault). Apparently someone hacked them and posted a comment that looks like a Youtube video. It shows a girl and if you try and click on it nothing happens. Well, a good friend of mine who's a computer guru warned me that this was a hacking thing, but of course I had already attempted to click on it. So, if you see something like that in your comments, or something advertising a Macy's gift card, PLEASE don't click on it!!! I don't want this happening to anyone else. I wound up downloading free anti-virus protection and spyware on my computer last night to hopefully help with the problem somewhat. I used AVG anti-virus and Spybot spyware for anyone that might be interested in using them.


----------



## jkp_9192002

Send Me A Friend Request. Are Any Of You Going To Disney For Thanksgiving This Year. We Are. Can't Wait, It;s Our 1st Trip.


----------



## jkp_9192002

I Forgot...


----------



## BigGreen73

Keep em coming!! Can never have enough Dis friends.


----------



## disneyfanforlife

I love making new dis friends.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Tried to add a few people and you have to know info to add them. Those of you I could not add can add me if you want. [


----------



## Us3

I love dis and myspace!  



Sonya


----------



## BigGreen73

I just added a few more friends and sent a few more requests. Here is my updated MySpace URL if anyone else cares to add me.


----------



## crzykid

My profile is set to private just let me know you are from the dis and I'll add you.  I love making new friends especially DIS friends.


----------



## azgal81

Mine is [[/url] if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## hlrababy

I have one also! Mine is


----------



## tigger2&pooh

me too..Love the myspace and DIS anyone can send me requests 
myspace.com/nicolegen


----------



## DisneyMagicMommy

Hey everyone...feel free to add me as well.  I added everyone up through page 5 before my computer started messing up.  here's my page:


----------



## BigGreen73

Just sent a bunch of friend requests.


----------



## dreamcometrue

mine is []. Please send me a little message saying you're from the DIS and I'll approve you!


----------



## mommy2aprincess4

That's me - I think it's sent to private but send a friend request and let me know your a Dis'er


----------



## disneyfanforlife

I just sent out a bunch of requestes.


----------



## Stacerita

I finally got mine up and working.  Its


I will have to work on adding everyone when I can.


----------



## Stacerita

Ok, I think I sent everyone an add.  If I missed someone, just send  the add to me.


----------



## BigGreen73

Thought I would post to bump this up. It's been pretty quiet lately.

Here's mine again


----------



## themudd4

Removed to keep the peace


----------



## Star54

Removing my space link


----------



## scraplady

I have just joined but in doing so I had tranposed to letters in my email address and now I don't know how to change it to the right one. I will get it figured out sometime.


----------



## themudd4

removed to keep the peace!

 Feel Free to PM me if you are still interested!!!


----------



## jaxpooh

I think I sent a friends request to anyone that had a link in their post. If I missed you, please feel free to add me to your friends list  

My URL: myspace.com/jaxpooh


----------



## kaylajr

Hey guys 

I don't mean to be a party pooper 
but Myspace links are not allowed here on the DIS..........

Could you all please do me a favor and remove the link part from your posts 
and signatures............

Thanks


----------



## themudd4

kaylajr said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I don't mean to be a party pooper
> but Myspace links are not allowed here on the DIS..........
> 
> Could you all please do me a favor and remove the link part from your posts
> and signatures............
> 
> Thanks


Please don't strike me down...I mean no disrespect but I had asked another Mod about this once before and I was directed to the guidelines and this is what I found...

*8. LINKS TO OTHER SITES:*  You are welcome to link to your website on our boards provided that *a)* you are not promoting a commercial service or for-profit venture, *b)* you don't post primarily to promote your site and *c)* that you place a prominent link back to the DIS on your website. Before posting a link to another site, we ask that you please first check to see if the same information is available on www.wdwinfo.com. We take great pride in our website. While we make the boards available for your enjoyment, our focus is Disney travel planning. 

If you click on the link...it will take you to some clip art link's to place on your page to link others back to the DIS boards! 

Is this no longer the correct info?  Can you point me in the right direction to the updated info?  

TIA!


----------



## kaylajr

Myspace is a bit different than some other sites that may be allowed on the Dis. As this is a family friendly message board as outlined in the board guidelines, and we cannot allow direct links to MySpace or other social networking sites as it's impossible for us to verify the appropriateness of each individual MySpace site a user creates.

So for now, we are not allowing links to Myspace on the Dis..


----------



## disney54us

kaylajr said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I don't mean to be a party pooper
> but Myspace links are not allowed here on the DIS..........
> 
> Could you all please do me a favor and remove the link part from your posts
> and signatures............
> 
> Thanks





I just wanted to comment, how nice you handled this.  I have no real interest, since I don't do Myspace but was checking out the thread and saw your post.  I've seen some Mod's on other forums be very.. well let's just say you nicely got your point across without acting as Head Principal chiding the students.  Just thought you deserved a little


----------



## kaylajr

disney54us said:


> I just wanted to comment, how nice you handled this. I have no real interest, since I don't do Myspace but was checking out the thread and saw your post. I've seen some Mod's on other forums be very.. well let's just say you nicely got your point across without acting as Head Principal chiding the students. Just thought you deserved a little


 

Thanks 
your post means alot 

I am hoping that everyone see my request and understands why we need to remove the links......


----------



## themudd4

kaylajr said:


> Thanks
> your post means alot
> 
> I am hoping that everyone see my request and understands why we need to remove the links......


 
Like I said I meant no disrespect...Just had conflicting Mod's, and the info I was lead to made me believe it was ok as long as I placed the link back to Dis.  
While I don't understand it and or agree with it...I will do as asked.  It has been removed from my sig!


----------



## kaylajr

themudd4 said:


> Like I said I meant no disrespect...Just had conflicting Mod's, and the info I was lead to made me believe it was ok as long as I placed the link back to Dis.
> While I don't understand it and or agree with it...I will do as asked. It has been removed from my sig!


 

I understand and just so  you know I have discussed this with several other MODS before I came here to be sure I understood the policy

Also links need to be removed from posts 

thanks


----------



## kaylajr

okay I am going to start removing links from posts 
I will not get to them all at once 
but they have to go and not everyone has done it 

Just wanted everyone to know in advacne


----------



## BigGreen73

I think I edited the links out of all my posts.


----------



## kaylajr

BigGreen73 said:


> I think I edited the links out of all my posts.


Thanks 

Like I said to some you can leave your myspace name 
like on my space I am XXXXXX
it just can't be a direct link


----------



## themudd4

kaylajr said:


> Thanks
> 
> Like I said to some you can leave your myspace name
> like on my space I am XXXXXX
> it just can't be a direct link


 
Oooooo, I see what your saying!  We can still share our Myspace info as long as we don't put it in a link...GOTCHA!


----------



## themudd4

I can follow the rules.... 
here is the info to my myspace page... myspace.com/welcome2pennysworld


----------



## ANTSS2001

hi!!!  I see that this has not move... I just canceled my old myspace and got a new one...

myspace.com/o2batwdw


----------



## fireman1

I have one. The name is L.K., the zip is 38855. It will be a firefighting page.


----------



## casajump

here's mine...

myspace.com/raleighdesign


----------



## Herasmus B. Dragon

I have one, it's /rlbridwell.


----------



## casajump

Herasmus B. Dragon said:


> I have one, it's /rlbridwell.



sent you a request!


----------



## luckywife

I made a new one a few months ago, feel free to send a friend request 

myspace.com/rnd4ever


----------



## lewisgal

myspace.com/the_great_spy_007


----------



## iluv2go2disney

Mine username is mickeyluvsminnie
I'd love to have dis friends


----------



## RNtheRN

My myspace is \/

                     \/

                     \/


----------



## themudd4

If I have missed anyone just send me a request...
Check my siggie for the info!


----------



## disneydarling07

I would love to have more Disney friends!

myspace.com/disneydarling07


----------



## casajump

disneydarling07 said:


> I would love to have more Disney friends!
> 
> myspace.com/disneydarling07




got your add, thanks!


----------



## BigGreen73

I have been on the boards too much lately, but I just sent some friend requests.  

As a reminder, here's my myspace:

myspace.com/biggreen73


----------



## tink8jr

I have a myspace I have tried to add everyone but If I missed you send me a add just let me know your from DIS /tink8jr last name is Brown


----------



## caitty13

name is caitty13


----------



## casajump

bump! =)


----------



## OU1247

myspace.com/ou1247


----------



## mistyt

myspace.com/bite_my_bottom_lip

(don't ask about the name, it is a nervous habit i've had since a kid)!

Be sure to let me know you are from the DIS in your request!


----------



## Metro West

I used to be on MySpace but started getting too many spam friend requests that led to porn. I cancelled my account.


----------



## AnninIowa

Here's mine - I love to add Disney, Ebay and pug fan friends!!

myspace.com/annabellasgiftshop


----------



## crystalcml

I am too..

]www.myspace.com/kingskween


----------



## Plantlady

myspace gives me a headache.

But, I do have a myspace page. No clue what the id is. I'm lucky I remember my password, when I go check on friends' blogs.


----------



## dancin_princess

i have myspace but dont check it often. i dont even know the best way to me up. it might be sexxystarr but im not sure


----------



## creativeamanda

myspace.com/scrapbookingaddict1974

I keep up with old students and high school friends on myspace, but would love to have some DIS "friends" who share the same obsession.


----------



## patti_jim_peanut

ADD ME! ADD ME! I want DIS friends on myspace, too!


myspace.com/patricia1981nh


----------



## crystalnva4

I Am On Myspace! Just Look For Crystal In Rustburg, Virginia My Zip Is 24588. My Main Pic Is Of Me And Hubby On The Ship! Come Be My Friend!!! MYSPACE.COM/GOTTAGETUSOME


----------



## BigGreen73

Just sent some friend request.  

myspace.com/biggreen73


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

WOOHOO for myspace..lol


myspace.com/holbol


----------



## bouncycat

I am on there too, email addy is tylerbugmom@yahoo.com I am Christie from Cocoa fl.  Put that you are a dis'er in the request, as I don't accept just anyone   Thanks!!
Christie


----------



## ninety-seven

Here is my link:

It is probably not line any MySpace page you have seen..
myspace.com/ninety_seven

I should update it...

97


----------



## maktrk96

I would like to have DIS friends on myspace.  Send me a request and let me know you are from DIS

.com/maktrk


----------



## Tinkerchele

I only have one DIS friend so far! Would love more!

 

myspace.com/chele1017


----------



## casajump

myspace.com/raleighdesign"


----------



## huey578

Tinkerchele said:


> I only have one DIS friend so far! Would love more!
> 
> 
> 
> myspace.com/chele1017



I just sent you a friends request


----------



## BigGreen73

Just sent a few more friend requests.


----------



## disneyfanforlife

mine is amylynne82.

I love new friends. Just say you are from disboards


----------



## mjbradeis

Here is ours myspace.com/mjbradeis


----------



## babiektcher

myspace.com/themcmillanfamily


----------



## pixiepower1971

myspace.com/jerseygirlinfl71


just let me know you are from disboards! I love new friend too!


----------



## themudd4

I just sent out a few more requests.  Mine is still in my siggie...feel free to send me a request if I missed anyone!


----------



## BrierRose

myspace.com/zhivagolara


----------



## SavannahBetsy

myspace.com/betsyscarver


----------



## Heathr6913

myspace.com/heathr6913 
just let me know you are from the DIS cuz I usually don't approve random people


----------



## scooby9932

I'd love some new friends, too!  I'm set to private, but will accept if you say you're from the DIS boards!  I'm new at the whole Myspace thing - had to get on board with the teenage daughter!  

Here's my Myspace URL:
myspace.com/ddscoobyh


----------



## BigGreen73

Just got back from WDW this past Saturday, and just sent some more friend requests.


----------



## fan4mickey

Here is mine!!

myspace.com/brittain_photographs


----------



## Minnie mom of 6

myspace.com/jeannie7


----------



## thomascaldwell1

I am on myspace to!   myspace.com/clthomas2131


----------



## creativeamanda

Wanted to add--you have to know my last name or email addy to even submit a request.

My Myspace Page:  myspace.com/scrapbookingaddict1974]


----------



## disneyphanatic1911

.myspace.com/nupekidd


----------



## pixiepower1971

Just sent a a few requests!


Here is mine again.
myspace.com/jerseygirlinfl71


----------



## PEANUT1

I am at myspace.com/peanutandrea Display name is andrea.


----------



## kaylajr

Another reminder 

Please do not direct link to your myspace 

links to that site are not allowed on the DIS at this time

Thanks


----------



## Rustysmom

I would love some myspace friends!  Mine is myspace.com/brooklyngirl_forever
If you need my email address it's md10074 at yahoo dot com.


----------



## ilovediznee2

I, too, am on MySpace. "Diz-nee"  Look me up, request me as a friend, and I'll add you!!


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

/lydiabrock


----------



## BigGreen73

Just sent some more friend requests.


----------



## BigGreen73

2BusyPlanning said:


> /lydiabrock



For some reason I couldn't find you. You can add me if you like. See my sig. Oh yeah, have fun at Pop in December!!


----------



## Liann

I'm /Liann035 and I'm kinda a nut hehehe!


----------



## disneyfanforlife

mine is /amylynne82 
you can also looking me up using my email 
disneypintrader04 at yahoo dot com


----------



## Cindeegyrl

myspace/cindeegyrl

or look me up by cindeegyrl@hotmail.com


----------



## BigGreen73

More friend requests have been sent


----------



## GothTink

I'm there too! Just let me know you're from the Dis!

myspace.com/heather_brewer


----------



## Roxy217

Can someone please tell me how to make friends on my space?  I would ask my teenager but he is too busy laughing !


----------



## dreamcometrue

mine is myspace.com/disneymom74. add me if you'd like


----------



## Nftysqrt

myspace.com/nftysqrt69


----------



## Roxy217

I am inviting all who love Disney to be my friend at MySpace.com 
Use the following link  

[link removed]

Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## themudd4

Roxy217 said:


> Can someone please tell me how to make friends on my space?  I would ask my teenager but he is too busy laughing !


First of all do you have a myspace account?  If so give us your screen url and we will invite you.  then all you have to do is accept us.  If you want to send a request just on the page of the person you would like to befriend and click on add or it may say friend, or add freinds, add me...spething to that affect.  They you will just have to wait for them to approve you...and tada...a new friend!  My url in in my siggie!!!


----------



## RFrank9504

myspace.com/floridiot27


----------



## Roxy217

Saw on MySpace that you are coming to NY! Awesome!   If you need any dinner/entertainment recomendations ,  I can help!


----------



## Roxy217

Sorry, I am such a Goof-ball! I didn't realize that you were a NYer .
We are looking to make the move to Florida. How do you like it being from the north?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Another friendly reminder that direct links to myspace are not allowed on the DIS.  Please edit your posts to remove the actual link--just leave your username.

Thanks!


----------



## amaycatbaker

myspace.com/amaycat

I would love to have some DISer's as my freinds


----------



## BigANT 61

feel free to add this fellow DISer. myspace.com/mobster106


----------



## SweetAmy31

I'd also love to add some DISers to my myspace. Im at myspace.com/sweetamymarie.
Cause I'm so damn sweet!!!!!!! I do turn down a lot of requests, so make sure to tell me your from here.  

Hey also how do i recognize other DISer's at Disney. Someone said alien green mickey heads? I have no clue. I'm new, does it show?


----------



## Roxy217

Hi!  myspace.com/disneydivarox is my url 

I'm not sur how to find Diser's at Disney either  Any help?


----------



## Roxy217

BigANT 61 said:


> feel free to add this fellow DISer. myspace.com/mobster106




Can't add you with all the security!


----------



## nodoubt51

I'll add mine to the mix.  

myspace.com/tupper_jamie

Just let me know you are from the DIS.


----------



## heavenleigh412

If anyone would like to add my myspace:
heaven__leigh  (it's 2 underscores)

Just let me know you are from Dis... sometimes I get friend requests and sit and stare at the picture for a while to try to figure out if I know the person!


----------



## themudd4

BigANT 61 said:


> feel free to add this fellow DISer. myspace.com/mobster106


We either need your last name or your e-mail addy in order to add you based on your settings.  Feel free to add me if it is easier for you.  My info is in my siggie on here!


----------



## themudd4

SweetAmy31 said:


> I'd also love to add some DISers to my myspace. Im at myspace.com/sweetamymarie.
> Cause I'm so damn sweet!!!!!!! I do turn down a lot of requests, so make sure to tell me your from here.
> 
> Hey also how do i recognize other DISer's at Disney. Someone said alien green mickey heads? I have no clue. I'm new, does it show?


 
The LGMH are paint chips from Home Depot.  Alien Green is the color although most any shade of lime green tends to work.  Some will write there screen name on them and make tages for there back packs, tags for their doors etc.  You may also see some wearing Dis shirts.  Just make sure you put your screen name on there so others know who you are!!!


----------



## BigANT 61

themudd4 said:


> We either need your last name or your e-mail addy in order to add you based on your settings.  Feel free to add me if it is easier for you.  My info is in my siggie on here!




didnt know i had all the security the last name is calderone. that should work now.


----------



## Jeff8372EMT

I am on there as well. It under _jeff8372_

Like some of the others just let me know you're from DIS. That way I know it's not spam.


----------



## SweetAmy31

themudd4 said:


> The LGMH are paint chips from Home Depot.  Alien Green is the color although most any shade of lime green tends to work.  Some will write there screen name on them and make tages for there back packs, tags for their doors etc.  You may also see some wearing Dis shirts.  Just make sure you put your screen name on there so others know who you are!!!



THANK YOU! I always feel so stupid when I ask something that I'm sure everyone else knows.  

I'll have to find time to get to Lowes after work today! I still have so much to do before we leave on Sunday!!!!!


----------



## themudd4

request have been sent!!!


----------



## themudd4

SweetAmy31 said:


> THANK YOU! I always feel so stupid when I ask something that I'm sure everyone else knows.
> 
> I'll have to find time to get to Lowes after work today! I still have so much to do before we leave on Sunday!!!!!


Dont go to Lowes...that wont help ya.  The Mickey Head shaped paint chips are at Home Depot!!!
And not a stupid question at all...Just glad I knew the answer to help ya out there!
Congrats on Leaving so soon as well...I'm JEALOUS!


----------



## Roxy217

themudd4 said:


> The LGMH are paint chips from Home Depot.  Alien Green is the color although most any shade of lime green tends to work.  Some will write there screen name on them and make tages for there back packs, tags for their doors etc.  You may also see some wearing Dis shirts.  Just make sure you put your screen name on there so others know who you are!!!




Thanks for letting us know. I had no Idea! I am going to get some before my nest trip


----------



## dknkids

Hey DIS friends, I would love to have you as myspace buddies too!  myspace.com/kasie777 or my SN is innocently inked!


----------



## Unregistered

oops forgot to log in...


----------



## mansionterror

I would love some Disboards friends on myspace. You can find me at 

myspace.com/melissa1078 

Send me a request and just let me know you are from the DIS.


----------



## Roxy217

Hey Guys! 
I went to Home Depot this morning to get my "secret code" DIS identification  (I feel so important!) I know, I really am a Disney Dork


----------



## therealleigh

I would like dis myspace buddies.

myspace.com/therealleigh

send request and let me know you are from dis


----------



## MomETC

Mine is tonyaetc  Add me.


----------



## lizard476

it is myspace\lizard476. would love some dis friends!!


----------



## BigGreen73

Wow, there has been a lot of activity since I was on last.   I just sent a bunch of friend requests. Can never have too many Dis friends...


----------



## Gdad

Mine is in my siggy-


----------



## Jeff8372EMT

BigGreen73 said:


> Can never have too many Dis friends...



No you sure can't. Thank you to all of my new friends.


----------



## wdwfamilyinIL

myspace.com/rnmomto3boys


----------



## themudd4

Roxy217 said:


> Hey Guys!
> I went to Home Depot this morning to get my "secret code" DIS identification (I feel so important!) I know, I really am a Disney Dork


I'm so proud of you!!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

just added a bunch more!  If I forgot you, please feel free to add me myspace.com/disneymom74. Let me know you are from the DIS and I'll add you!


----------



## maidenfairy

Here's mine myspace.com/therobbersbride 

Send a request and I'll add ya


----------



## DanaAustinChelsea

I justrequested you as a friend too!  myspace.com/BrianAndDana


----------



## themudd4

bunch more sent out today.  
Mine is in my siggie for anyone I may have missed!

We have taken over the world... (WDW)
Now were taken over space...(myspace)


----------



## mykidsintow

I just send a bunch of requests!  There is no way I got everyone tho!

My ID there is same as here!  myspace.com/mykidsintow


----------



## KyleRayner

myspace.com/markeemarc

just let me know that you're from the DIS boards!


----------



## Stargazer

I love adding friends!  Just send me a request & let me know in the comment box you're from DISboards:

myspace.com/stargazer1978


----------



## mjaure

I am on myspace and I would love some DIS friends!  Just let me know that you're from the DIS and I will add you.

myspace.com/addictedtosims

--Mary


----------



## AngelBabyJana

Hi Everyone! I have a MySpace page, and I would love some DIS friends. Be sure to mention that you are from the DIS. Thanks!

myspace.com/texasangelbaby


----------



## mmkk

Sp my friends from high school told me that I needed a MySpace page so I just formed one and i sure would like to have some of my DIS buddies on there!  Find me at my username of madelinesmomm.  Just let me know you're one of the DISers.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mine is myspace.com/lblambert .... just let me know you're from the DIS

_Bonny_


----------



## BigGreen73

I just a bunch more friend requests. My DIS friends on myspace keep growing every day.  

Mine is still in my sig if I missed ya.


----------



## themudd4

Just marking my spot...lol.  Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## gower525

I want some dis friends on myspace!!

myspace.com/jennifererinnorman


----------



## DisneyFan06

My URL is:

myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction 

tell me your from the DIS


----------



## baby1disney

myspace.com/baby1disney 

This is my url or what not....please let me know that you're a fellow DISer and I will approve yas!!!!!


----------



## thomascaldwell1

feel free to add me....   clthomas2131  on myspace


----------



## rcgal2

You can find me at rcgal2


----------



## tinkbutt

I want friends  

myspace.com/brisbrat


----------



## Chrisy76334

myspace.com/tinkerbellislove


----------



## Disney_rider

Hey I always like more myspace friends!!!
azR6**** on myspace or look for Surina Johnson (the spelling sets me apart)

I'm also on Disfriends.com
http://www.disfriends.com/profiles/Disney_Rider

I like this site it's myspace for disney fans!!!


----------



## Tony NY

my URL 
myspace.com/nyc1cap 

just let me know ur from the dis  

I love to make more Friends


----------



## BigANT 61

just sent out some more friend requests .


----------



## autumnsmommy

I'm there...user name imautumnsmommy
Just say you're from the DIS.


----------



## BigGreen73

More friend requests sent!! This thread is definitely getting a lot of action lately. Few!


----------



## BigGreen73

Just bumping.  I am stuck on 199 friends on myspace and I could always use more dis friends.


----------



## BigGreen73

Time for a Bump I think.


----------



## island cricket

i'ma myspacer, but how do i get you my site info? it's says we cannot link, do we put our email?  help?


----------



## momatater

Let me know you're from the DIS and I'll approve you!!

myspace.com/stephanie1966

Hope to hear from you soon!!!


----------



## BigGreen73

island cricket said:


> i'ma myspacer, but how do i get you my site info? it's says we cannot link, do we put our email?  help?



Just post your myspace URL w/o making it a link. Mine is  myspace.com/biggreen73. Just copy and past it into your web browser and there you go.


----------



## joe15198

myspace.com/joe15198


----------



## LoriNSC

myspace.com/loribnsc


----------



## lttlmc3

Hey guys!  Remember we can't add our myspace links. Just give myspace names and you can do a search to find and add that person. Thanks!!


----------



## thomascaldwell1

myspace.com/clthomas2131    is my myspace name


----------



## TSMAMI

myspace/tsmami....would love some dis friends!


----------



## Kaler131

Kaler131


----------



## mickeygirlnc

myspace/angeyn

Add me!  I'd love some DIS friends.  Just found out I'm soon to be unemployed, so I'll have plenty of time to hang out


----------



## Kaler131

TSMAMI said:


> myspace/tsmami....would love some dis friends!



I tried to find your myspace page...but it's saying it's not valid....


----------



## wdwfreeksince88

mine is myspace . com / rustyinc2fan feel free to add would love to have some disney friends


----------



## kimbo0569

myspace/kimbo0569


----------



## lisa_barrentine

search for name:  Lisa Barrentine

would love dis buddies


----------



## momto2inKC

My myspace id is myspace.com/jmeo1  Feel free to send a friends request!


----------



## TSMAMI

Kaler131 said:


> I tried to find your myspace page...but it's saying it's not valid....




My URL: myspace.com/tsmami  hope that works...Im not to good that this type of thing haha


----------



## Halbleib1

Silly Question perhaps but why are links not allowed?  I have seen links to other websites alot on the boards.  I have never posted any links so I am just wondering.


----------



## BigGreen73

Just sent a bunch of friend requests.  Glad to see this thread seeing activity again.


----------



## Disneyaddict1973

IF anyone is interested....
MySpace.com/jovigirl4evaandeva


----------



## mickeymyfavorite

luvthemouse

I would love some dis friends just let me know your from the dis boards.


----------



## KyleRayner

lttlmc3 said:


> Hey guys!  Remember we can't add our myspace links. Just give myspace names and you can do a search to find and add that person. Thanks!!



What's yours?


----------



## Pinkee77

Here's mine . . . . myspace.com/278096381


----------



## thomascaldwell1

Feel free to add me:   myspace.com/clthomas2131


----------



## ANTSS2001

thomascaldwell1 said:


> Feel free to add me:   myspace.com/clthomas2131



aaahhhh finally learn to match two and twio together....   nice to meet you... I had link to the add on thread but still trying to figure who is who at DIS and myspace... 




ANTSS2001 <-- the giddy pink ANT at myspace...


----------



## Jeff8372EMT

myspace.com/jeff8372 is mine just let me know your from DIS. A

lso If you added me in the past you might need to re add me to your friends I had some myspace issues and a lot of my DIS friends were deleted.


----------



## SnoFLaKeSTITCH

mine is myspace.com/snoflake404


----------



## SnoFLaKeSTITCH

Jeff8372EMT said:


> myspace.com/jeff8372 is mine just let me know your from DIS. A
> 
> lso If you added me in the past you might need to re add me to your friends I had some myspace issues and a lot of my DIS friends were deleted.



i love the dinosaurs!!
im the baby gotta love me


----------



## disneydarling07

I think I sent requests to everyone here..just in case I missed you...

myspace.com/disneydarling07


----------



## Dressedinlovex

If you want to look me up my name is "Samantha Tindall"


----------



## adsrtw

Mine is spunkinumbercruncher.  Let me know you are from DIS and I will add you.


----------



## I Love Donald

Mine is myspace.com/deannacooney

Any & all Dis fanatics invited!


----------



## bentleygirl22

I love myspace friends 
mine is myspace.com/manders1022
you will need my last name= Bentley
i will see you on myspace


----------



## BigGreen73

More adds sent.  

 

myspace.com/BigGreen73


----------



## thomascaldwell1

Feel free to look me up.... myspace.com/clthomas2131


----------



## schmoopypoo

Oooo...I just signed up for myspace again...would love to have some dis friends as well.  Mine is myspace.com/schmoopsiepoo


----------



## divep

MYSPACE/FLEMINGPETER


----------



## I Love Donald

Bump.


----------



## meghan0106

look me up Meghan Kehoe


----------



## metalis4ever

metaltyrant80


----------



## thomascaldwell1

myspace.com/clthomas2131


----------



## Dimaline312000

I'm on Myspace look me up I'm always glad to have more friends. Seach for Rickie I'm the one with the Red hat on Backwards.


----------



## jewjubean

myspace.com/juliacastille

feel free to add me!!!!!!!
Just let me know you dis.


----------



## lacibelle

myspace.com/caslpn


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

My username on there is holbol. Just let me know you're from DIS so I don't think you are some crazy stalker..lol


----------



## metalis4ever

metalis4ever said:


> metaltyrant80





For anyone who attempted to add me I apologize for not turning off the request for last name before allowing add feature..I had forgotten that I had turned it on because I was sick of random Metal bands adding me, afterall I do have standards when it comes to metal and Disney for that matter lol


----------



## BigGreen73

myspace.com/biggreen73


----------



## thomascaldwell1

myspace/clthomas2131


----------



## epcot9

myspace.com/epcot6


----------



## hmd9091

I'm Madi's Mom

myspace.com/hdec

Let me know you're from disboards.  I only approve people I know aren't crazy!


----------



## bamamouse

myspace.com/choochoosoulgirl


----------



## Soarin08

myspace.com/henrythomasgirl18

Let me know you're from here if you add me.


----------



## DisneyMommyx3

I love myspace friends!

myspace.com/angelahosch
Last name Hosch

Let me know you DIS


----------



## TSMAMI

myspace/tsmami....would love some MORE dis friends


----------



## np4gp

myspace.com/skoolgurlsrule  and I am a Mobster fiend...lol.  Well, not as much as I am a disboard fiend


----------



## KimAshton

kimashton on myspace.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

I am here click  and ask to be my friend but let me know you are a DIS friend!!!!

_*link removed--please only post your name, not the direct link*_


----------



## stitch1986

mine is Bubbles just give me a heads up on the fact that you are on dis  I love having more friends!!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

stitch1986 said:


> mine is Bubbles just give me a heads up on the fact that you are on dis  I love having more friends!!


Tried to find you but too many Bubbles


----------



## TinaLampus

_*link removed--please only post your name, not the direct link*_ 

Let me know that you are a friend from DisBoards.

I also play Heros, Mobsters, & Outworld, let me know if you want to add to that app too.

Tina


----------



## FairyGodmother76

I have a Myspace.  My Myspace name is DivaTRome.


----------



## UGAFan0829

Wow...I have sent TONS of friend requests...love to have DIS'ers as my MySpace friends!

Here's mine:
myspace.com/MissDut
It's private, but just let me know you're from the DIS, and I'll be happy to add ya!


----------



## dancin_princess

toomuchtv4me. Just let me know u are from DIS


----------



## stitch1986

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Tried to find you but too many Bubbles



ok um....my email is nsweetie785@yahoo.com then thats the only way to fine me then lol  or I just looked at my display name it is nsweetie96 which ever you choose  just let me know where you guys are from


----------



## MRDUCKIE07

My myspace is _*link removed--please only post your name, not the direct link*_  me know your from the Disboards and I'll add you.  Hope to make some new friends.


----------



## Soarin08

To y'all who have added me- big thank yous!!!!  I'll add more peeps in a bit.


----------



## themudd4

OK, well I have been updating some but I am sure I have missed some too.  My info is in my siggie...feel free to add me!  

I love my Dis friends!


----------



## thomascaldwell1

feel free to add me...... myspace.com/clthomas2131


----------



## BigGreen73

Well, I haven't been on too much lately, but I just sent a ton of add requests. And thanks to all that added me. See my sig for my myspace.


----------



## disneydarling07

it's been a while...maybe there are new friends out there!
The more, the merrier!
Dis friends are the best friends!


----------



## TSMAMI

I agree!


----------



## TortugaDave

yup,it is DragoonDave


----------



## dryvithome

I'm under deadinnuendo if anyone felt like another DISboarder to have added.


----------



## Emme

What a GREAT thread~  My page is private but just let me know you are from the DIS and you are in!!  I love adding new friends and keeping in touch!

here it is   emmyos


----------



## BigGreen73

New Year, means new friends!!. Let's get this thread rolling again.

myspace.com/biggreen73


----------



## CantWaitToGo2007

count me in too.  I always like making new friends  

mine is xraysarecool.  It's private so just let me know you are from the DIS.

Nanette


----------



## KittyKat08

Me to, I would love to have some myspace DIS friends. 

Mine is kissssthekitttty, feel free to add me if you would like. 

Happy New Year all!!!!!!


----------



## Jennasmomma

My page is private as well. Just let me know you are from DIS. My username is skybluepink73


----------



## brekin67

brekin67
Yea....Gonna get some Dis friends.


----------



## sl_underwood

Mine is sl_underwood, it is also private but just let me know your from Dis and I will add you.


----------



## BigGreen73

Just sent some friend requests! Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## luckybug618

ooo fun.  _link removed_


----------



## nana2tots

me 2 
s1judy@triad.rr.com


----------



## nana2tots

mine is private, let me know if you wanna be my friend !!!!!!
s1judy@triad.rr.com


----------



## nana2tots

Sorry, my is Facebook


----------



## wdwensel

I'm there.  Look for Bill Wensel, or just click on the link in my sig.


----------



## TSMAMI

nana2tots said:


> Sorry, my is Facebook



I have facebook, I will look for your screenname.


----------



## KyleRayner

luckybug618 said:


> ooo fun.  _link removed_



Can you repost just the name? The DIS board removed because you posted as a link.


----------



## Tink-aholic

I am _learnfromme_... hope to get some friend requests soon!


----------



## racefanof88

Mine is myspace.com/danawhatley


----------



## disneyfanforlife

amylynne82
 and
disneypintraderamiejoy


----------



## BigGreen73




----------



## Dominus

My personal url is slickrickbell    
My band's url is murderplot


----------



## TSMAMI

Tink-aholic said:


> I am _learnfromme_... hope to get some friend requests soon!



It's asking for a last name.


----------



## dmthoma76

Hi, you all the know the myspace url....you know www..........com

well after that will be my name Theshinyverse

Any Dissers welcome, if I get enough I will have you in a Dis category!

My page is mostly about my love for tv shows and movies but of course I LOVE DisneyWorld! 

~Donna


----------



## MAKHayes-DisneyDiva

I'm a facebook girl.


----------



## chell

My url is starsareforme.  I'm on Facebook too but don't know how to tell you to find me there.


----------



## luckybug618

ooops  I guess i don't follow directions very well....and I'm a teacher lol   mine is myspace dot com slash debi  


does that work? it is set as private but let me know you are from dis and I'll add you.


----------



## adsrtw

I haven't been on myspace for a while, but I am back.  I am spunkinumbercruncher.  I am also on facebook.  Send me a PM and I will send you my name.


----------



## countrylady_j

I am a myspacer! myspace.com/Jgwinn


----------



## KyleRayner

luckybug618 said:


> ooops  I guess i don't follow directions very well....and I'm a teacher lol   mine is myspace dot com slash debi
> 
> 
> does that work? it is set as private but let me know you are from dis and I'll add you.



Hey Debi,

FYI... I sent you a friend request on Jan. 3rd...My name is Marc!


----------



## mommy22gurlz

yay!

Username is myspace.com/tammysuee

Dis Friends!


----------



## flying_babyb

I have facebook
Jennifer binder


----------



## TooBoyz4us

I would love to have some DIS friends on my MySpace page!!!

My name there is apple_daisy.
But PLEASE mention that you are from the DISboards in your request ;-)


----------



## Soarin08

Me! myspace.com/henrythomasgirl18

Be sure and put you're from DISboards.


----------



## DWFan4Life

I have a Myspace account but I didn't updated it a month now. I'm have a facebook now, I'm more updated here.


----------



## Jennia

I also have MySpace and would love having some Dis friends =D 

_link removed_


----------



## MyVirtueAidan

Valeen31484


----------



## crewriam816

amyame 

Thats my name 

God...ive been rhyming all day lol


----------



## purplebubblez

my nickname on there is right now is Disney Fangrrl and my idname to find/add me is purpleglitterpitbull


----------



## Yen Sid

Don't do MySpace as much anymore but what about Facebook? i have been on there a few days and really like it. If anyone is interested my name is John Marshall from Marilla, find me and add me if you like.


----------



## BigGreen73

Just sent a bunch of friend requests.  Keep em coming.


----------



## lilbumbles

Suzimom said:


> kat-
> 
> Thanks for the help-- I have subscribed, (I think) to myspace...!!!  I hope I'm not making some weird alarm go off because I'm violating some age-restriction!!!!!  I guess I've always thought of myspace as being a teenage/early 20's place...is this a misconseption?
> 
> Thanks again, Kat...
> 
> Susan



LOL Susan I use to think the same thing & shyed away from it, but as my girls got older and my youngest wanted to enter a contest to win a set of drums through a band that only had the contest there, I said fine! LOL but it had to be in my name & they couldn't know how to get in...Well now that's all history and they all have a myspace including me LOL

I made one for all my VMK friends too so if anyone wants to be friends just PM me here and I'll give ya my name (name only) . Just give me a little note that you're from the Disboards so I know to accept ya! You never know, I'm always getting requests bc of hugging and feeding others pets on there LOL

I hope this is allowed? I didn't put a link, this is my first day here and like 3rd post so if this is wrong, please let me know! 

thankies!


----------



## lovetoscrap

lilbumbles said:


> I made one for all my VMK friends too so if anyone wants to be friends just PM me here and I'll give ya my name (name only) .
> 
> I hope this is allowed? I didn't put a link, this is my first day here and like 3rd post so if this is wrong, please let me know!
> 
> thankies!




 This is fine.  Just know that you won't be able to respond to any PMs until you have made 10 posts.  So just keep hanging out and saying "hi"!


----------



## lilbumbles

Yes thanks so much! That won't take me long LOL


----------



## Maridw

Look for Disney-Tinkerbell Lover 1031 or Maridw.  That's Me.  When you send a friend request mention the Disboards so that I know.

Profile pic should be me in a black dance costume holding a green ribbon on a wand.  (My solo dance costume - yeah 48 & still taking dance classes - great exercise)


----------



## DisneyHomesFlorida

I am on facebook and would love DISfriends!

Claire Taylor (Bristol, UK)


----------



## Disney_rider

Hi there all......
I'm repoting my info because I changed my profile up....
look up by my e-mail since I can't post the link
senahj24@yahoo.com or Surina Johnson
I ride motorcycle's so you might see those up on my profile pic
I'm also in facebook look for Surina Johnson I have not mastered that site yet so I might be slow to add you but I'm on My space all the time.

Thanks


----------



## micette

i am on myspace  mstagc


----------



## philschic

So how do I give you my myspace info or get yours?


----------



## alan_renfroe

I'm on Myspace!  .com/ alanrenfroe


----------



## mykidsintow

mykidsintow is myspace

mykidsintow@yahoo.com  you can find me on facebook too


----------



## CindyKansas

I am on Myspace too.  Look under Badwater duo

But most everyone I know is on Facebook, pm me for that info.


----------



## philschic

www.myspace.com/ilikeit

Thats me!


----------



## micette

username MSTAGC


----------



## barfownz

myspace.com/barfownz


----------



## BigGreen73




----------



## stitch1986

I change my profile name all the time so I am giving my email address nsweetie785@yahoo.com


----------



## miley2g8

I'm more of a Facebooker... do you have one of those?


----------



## KyleRayner

Here's the thread for Dis'ers on Facebook, if anyone is interested.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2104359


----------

